# آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن الشفاء الداخلى



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

* وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، 
مسحوق لأجل خـطـايـانـا، *
*سـلامـنا أعده لنا وبجراحه شـفـيـنـا. " (أشعيا 53:5).*

*" لا تتشبهوا بما في هذه الدنيا،*
*بل تغيروا بتجديد عقولكم. " (روما 12:2).*

*" السلام أترك لكم وسلامي أعطيكم، *
*لا كما يعطيه العالم أعطيكم أنا. *
*فلا تََضطرب قلوبكم ولا تفزع. " (يوحنا 14:27).*

*" فإن كنتم تغفرون للناس زلاتهم *
*يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم*
*وإن كنتم لا تغفرون للناس زلاتهم *
*لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم. " (متى 15-6:14).*

*" روح الرب عليَّ لأنه مسحني لأُبشر المساكين، *
*أرسلني لأنادي للأسرى بالحرية، *
*وللعميان بعودة البصر إليهم لأحرر المظلومين *
*وأعلن الوقت الذي فيه يقبل الرب شعبه. " (لوقا 19-4:18).*

*" إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويضمد جروحهم. " (مزمور 147:3).*

*" وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل إدراك، *
*يحفظ قلوبكم وعقولكم في المسيح يسوع. " (فيليبي 4:7).*

*" فما أعطانا الله روح الخوف، *
*بل روح القوة والمحبة والفطنةِ. " (طيمتاوس الثانية 1:7).*

*" فالرب هو الروح، *
*وحيث يكون روح الرب تكون الحرية. " (كورنتوس الثانية 3:17). ‏*

*" قلباً طاهراً أخلق في يا الله ،*
*وروحاً جديداً كوِّن في داخلي. " (مز 51:12).*

*" ما ربطتم في الأرض ربط في السماء، *
*وما حللتم في الأرض حل في السماء. " (متى 18:18).*

*" أنت يا رب تحفظ الأمانة.*
*أنت يا رب تحفظ سالماً من يثبت ويحتمي بك. *
*توكلوا بالرب الى الأبد. " (أشعيا 26:3).*

*" ... ولكن يهمني أمر واحد وهو 
أن أنسى ما ورائي وأجاهد إلي ألأمام. " (فيليبي 3:13).

**" إحتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً " (كولوسي 13: 3)*

*" يسوع هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد. " (عبرانيين 8: 13‏). *

*" ومداوون جراح شعبي باستخفاف. *
*يقولون سلام سلام، وما من سلام ٍ. " (إرميا 14:6).*





​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت كاندي
على الايات
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللللللللللللللله بجد يا كاندى ياعسل تسلم ايدك على الايات الرائعة دى ربنا يبارك حياتك يا عسسسسسسسسسسسل​*


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اخت كاندي
> 
> على الايات
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *اللللللللللللللله بجد يا كاندى ياعسل تسلم ايدك على الايات الرائعة دى ربنا يبارك حياتك يا عسسسسسسسسسسسل​*


 
شكرااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا كاندي علي الايات المعزيه *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي الايات المعزيه *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

